# Akron Resident Honored As Watercraft Officer Of the Year By ODNR Division of Watercra



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

12/14/09 Jason Latchic, of Akron, has been named the 2009 Ohio Watercraft Officer of the Year.

More...


----------

